# Question about MP Rotator Selection....



## NELawn (May 7, 2019)

So I finished up a DIY sprinkler system using MP Rotator Heads. I had to make a few trade offs, but the system will work ok for what it cost.

I have a zone with 3 MP2000 Heads and it finishes with a MP3000. I did a tuna can test, and the MP3000 doesn't seem to be putting out the water the others are and it seems to be making a ticking noise.

I put a gauge on it and a MP3000 head it reads about 25psi, when I put the gauge on it and MP2000 it goes up to 30psi.

Am I I better off going for longer throw of the MP3000 or put the MP2000 on the end and have a shorter throw but have it work with a better pressure?

Either way I am not getting the head to head coverage, luckily my other zone also gets the same spots the MP3000 isn't really watering, so I could put a small head on if it did a better job watering.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@NELawn Have you though about regulating the pressure to 30psi on the first three heads. How is the filter on the last MP3000?

https://www.hunterindustries.com/sites/default/files/rc-070-br-pro-sprayspecifier-us-web.pdf


----------



## NELawn (May 7, 2019)

Thanks, the system is new, I checked the filter. It looks fine, I have been switching between MP3000 and Mp2000 to see if there was a big difference, so I didn't notice and dirt in them as I ahem ben doing that.

I didn't know I could change the pressure regulation. I originally designed the first few heads as MP1000, but they didn't seem to be throwing the water to the specs in the design guide and when I switched to MP2000's I got better coverage and they seemed to adjust better even if I just had to turn them down a bit.

Adjusting the first three bodies to be regulated to 30psi would probably get me better pressure for that last head.

Is there a rule of thumb when picking these heads, ie always go with the lower range of the head, or always use 10psi lower than you think you will have?


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@NELawn I am sorry I do not know. I got my replacement heads and nozzles from Sprinkler Warehouse. They are really good about answering questions if you call them. Also, make sure that the screw is fully open on top for greatest flow.

https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/products/lawn-irrigation/sprinkler-heads/spray-heads/hunter-sprinkler-spray-body-pros-04-prs30-cv


----------

